# escambia river catfishin



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Iv been going up to Escambia river for the last few nights in search of big catfish if not decent sized ones, but it seems like all i can catch is little baby's lots of them, went last night and caught about 20 cats all about 7inches long.. some blues and channels, i had about 10 rods out with various baits including worms on the smaller rods, cut baits on the 20lb class rods and live bluegills on the 50 pound power pro rods and still nothing, i left out from smiths and ran past the split in the river where becks lake comes out at, and Escambia heads north, i went up Escambia about another mile and set up with no luck... and suggestions on what i should try next


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm not a pro and have never really fished for freshwater cats.......but I would try fishing drop offs. I would watch my fish finder and look for changes in water depths and drop my baits at those chages. I would also think that submerged trees and stumps would be a great place too.

I'm sure someone else can offer betteradvice. Heck now I want to go cat fishing!


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top>

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl2_lblFullMessage>"I'm not a pro and have never really fished for freshwater cats.......but I would try fishing drop offs"

Big holes = Big Cat Fish</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

Stay close the river'sbank along the back side curvesand you will find very deep holes....Drop down and hang on..

Good luck!

Jimmy


----------



## Kill'em Dead (Jul 21, 2009)

just throwin this out there but i thought we couldnt usebreamas bait?


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

You cant use bream on bush hook, you can on a reel an rod


----------



## mackdaddy06 (Nov 16, 2007)

small butter cats are great baits for big flatheads...give that a shot if you can catch some....and try to find a big bend in the river and fish the edge of the current and the slow moving water


----------



## Kill'em Dead (Jul 21, 2009)

Where u launch at? cause i got a few spots that arent far from the launch and will produce but this is bush hooks not rod and reel but still im off quintette aint bad just get back before dark


----------



## krisoshiro (Jul 20, 2009)

cats come to the shallow water at night to feed. at least flatheads do. during the day, big bends and log jams are good spots to check.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

i dunno i think am gonna go to the claborn lock n dam this weekend to try for some trophy blues ill let u guys know how i do


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

I haven't fished there for years and we mostly did bush hooks but we would find big bends with deep really deep water that had moving water close with a good dropoff. We would run bushhooks up river and float down drinkin beer and fishin rods usually did prety good. good luck hope it helps.


----------

